# Top 5 things you notice help your DP?



## young and confused (May 13, 2012)

What are the top 5 things? This could be a supplement/exercisse, or things/substances you avoid, etc. Let us know thanks


----------



## sunflowersteve (Apr 24, 2012)

1) Distraction- playing a good video game or reading or something, and NOT thinking about DP/DR at all

2) Going out into the world- while it may be uncomfortable i feel that it really helps me feel real and connected instead of staying here and being in my own world

3) Thinking positive- of course if i think like theres no hope my symptoms are gonna get bad so if i just say FUCK IT and i'm in a good state of mind it always is better.

4) SLEEP- i love sleeping, it lets me relax and recharge and my dreams are entertaining (no DP in them thankfully)

5) Understanding- that this is just a state of mind and i can change it if i do the right things. (trust me i've done it before... pretty effortlessly too) honestly i really just need to stop worrying and forget about it which is effing hard but hopefully it will happen some day

hope someone got something out of this


----------



## opie37060 (Jan 9, 2010)

1. Not thinking about it - I know its hard to do but i just watch a movie or play xbox to help me.

2. Phosphatidylserine - helped me out tremendously. Im kind of broke so I can't afford it right now.

3. Inisitol - Another supplement that is great for intrustive or existenstial thoughts.

4. Sleep - Tons of it.

5. Lamictal - I can tell a difference when I don't take it. Almost like i'm not really there.


----------

